# New species?



## dodidoki (Jun 6, 2015)

http://richardiana.com/pdfRich/Richardiana-vol15-24-Paphiopedilumnataschae.pdf

IMO a natural hybrid.


----------



## Secundino (Jun 6, 2015)

... and another terrific name.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2015)

Interesting. So many new species lately.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 7, 2015)

Strange staminode, but attractive. Bit similar to hermannii? Another? questionable hybrid - or was it speciesoke:
:evil:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 7, 2015)

did they find one or dozens of plants?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 8, 2015)

Braem refuse to say how many plants there are (read on fb yesterday)


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks like a deformed volonteanum to me. Didn't read the whole thing, did he say what country it's from?


----------



## myxodex (Jun 9, 2015)

I like it a lot. Thanks for posting.

One thing that strikes me is that we now have three species (if we assume this is a new species) in the sigmatopetalum group from Sulawesi that have white or whitish staminodes. Possible endemic pollinator influence? The only other sigmatopetalum from Sulawesi that I can think of atm is P. celebesense which does not. 

If we follow the natural hybrid idea then my guess would be P. sangii var ayubianum x P.celebesense. The celebesense could have contributed the yellow margins to the petals, red/purple speckling under the leaves, smoothed out the sangii pouch and influenced the shape of the staminode. The dorsal shape is all sangii to me. I have no problem with the idea that natural hybridisation can produce new species so long as there is a breeding population that is surviving and has been subjected to natural selection for a sufficient number of generations to achieve some degree of genetic stability and coherence as a population.

Hmm ... I hope that flower produced a pod and that seedlings are on the way !


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 17, 2015)

That metallic looking olive bronze/purple pouch looks great!
Could be useful in breeding


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Aug 17, 2015)

My guess is P. sangii x robinsonianum which the paper actually compares P. nataschae to.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2015)

Then why does the pouch color look so diff?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 17, 2015)

So what if it is a hybrid? This seems to be how new plant species come about: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19575590 

If this is a hybrid, it got the best of both parents so, hooray!


----------



## JAB (Dec 24, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------

